

Ask HN: How many software projects are you currently involved in? - g2e

Including open source, side projects and work. How do you balance all of them?
======
kellishaver
Five at the moment. The personal/side projects (2 of those 5) get worked on
whenever I have the free time to. The others, I have dedicated days of the
week that I work on and am available to work on them, e.g. one of them gets
Mon./Tues., one gets Wed. and one gets Thurs./Fri.

That way I can dedicate enough large blocks of time to the projects to really
get some good work done and my clients know exactly when to expect to be able
to reach me and when to be getting updates from me.

Of course, every now and then emergencies or major deadlines happen, but for
the most part, I try to set a schedule and stick to it.

------
meerita
I'm doing 1. I have of course many side projects but they aren't the kind of
24/7hs attention projects. Two are gaming projects, and 2 more are SaSS.

